# PC-Games Vollversionen 2010 - 2014



## Benihana (24. Februar 2017)

Verkaufe für 20€ ein Paket mit vielen Vollversionen der PC-Games Zeitschrift von 2010-2014. Leider nicht ganz vollständig.
U.a. mit Assasins Creed, Venetica, Two Worlds, Tomb Raider, Wheelman, Silverfall, Diablo 3, Dragons Prophet, Risen und vielen, vielen mehr. 
Könnte sein das einige Codes bereits aktiviert worden sind.


----------



## Toshii (25. Februar 2017)

Benihana schrieb:


> Verkaufe für 20€ ein Paket mit vielen Vollversionen der PC-Games Zeitschrift von 2010-2014. Leider nicht ganz vollständig.
> U.a. mit Assasins Creed, Venetica, Two Worlds, Tomb Raider, Wheelman, Silverfall, Diablo 3, Dragons Prophet, Risen und vielen, vielen mehr.
> Könnte sein das einige Codes bereits aktiviert worden sind.



Dir ist schon klar, dass Diablo 3 nur ein Video auf einer PC-Games DVD  war und NICHT die Vollversion!?  Bitte keine irreführenden Angebnote  machen, bzw. das bitte schnell in deinem Angebot korrigieren!


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2017)

Benihana schrieb:


> Könnte sein das einige Codes bereits aktiviert worden sind.



Hehe
Also kauft man sich eine Wundertüte?

Ok, gewisse Seasonpässe sind das auch, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2017)

Man könnte es Wundertüte nennen ja 

Aber viele Spiele mit einer Seriennummer werden trotzdem laufen weil erst in den letzten zwei jahren unregelmässig Computec bei ihren Heften Aktivierungsschlüssel beilegte die man bei ihnen aktivieren musste.
Viele von diesen Keys aus den letzten 2 Jahren haben ein Verfalldatum wenn nicht bei Pc Games angefordert wurden oder die Promotion für die F2P Spiele wie Dragons Prophet liefen aus.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2017)

Das ist eine riesige Wundertüte, weil a) Anforderungskeys verfallen sein werden oder von anderen bereits angefordert worden sind und daher kein Zugriff mehr gegeben ist (demzufolge Spiel nicht nutzbar/aktivierbar ist), dann werden Trailer als Vollversion angeboten u.s.w. Das ganze Angebot ist in der aktuellen Form totaler Bullshit und nichts wert, weil man nicht weiß was einen hier erwartet und ob man von dem Konvolut überhaupt auch nur 1 Produkt nutzen kann. Ich bezweifle auch, daß man bei Vollversionen von 2014 oder früher bei Computec überhaupt noch Serienkeys abrufen kann. Selbst wenn die noch nicht angefordert worden sind.


----------



## Benihana (25. Februar 2017)

Thread kann geschlossen werden. Die Wundertüte landet in den Müll !


----------

